
Amazon Pushes into Making Video Games, Not Just Streaming Their Play - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/technology/amazon-making-video-games.html
======
cherieleau
Oh damn, I didn't even know about this video game before. I'd be great if Jeff
Bezos would start a live stream with him playing it to really kick things off.

